
Traceroute -m 255 bad.horse - FabianBeiner
Also visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bad.horse&#x2F;. :-)
======
peter_tonoli
Check out the TLS certificate chain at
[https://signed.bad.horse](https://signed.bad.horse) too!

------
ar0
A nice hack, but it does suggest that IPv4 scarcity isn't here yet - at least
not for some of us! ;)

------
seadog007
Wow, cool~

------
znpy
Lol!!

